# made my wife a cutting board



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

made my wife a cutting board with wood leftover from other projects.
notice the nick that I had on the router bit - you can see a mild stripe from the mark.
I swear you can't feel it and it didn't really show up to me until I applied the mineral oil finish.
I also made a "snipe preventer" by adding some cheap cedar on the sides with 3 drops of CA glue.
I shaded the ends of the contraption with pencil and you can see where in the 1st 1-1/2" of the wood
that I got the snipe. Didn't effect the project piece at all. I just cut and trim when done planing.
These were scraps from other projects otherwise the wood - would have been planed prior to construction.
Walnut, Brazilian Cherry and Maple
.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The only downside I can see to the snipe preventer idea is that the finished width of the board is reduced (limited by the width capacity of the planer). Now see, right there is the perfect legitimate excuse to invest in a new 15" planer! 
_*makes note to self...*_


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks nice, Randy! I know she'll like it but will she use it? Out of the 50+ we've made I only know of two that get used. But they're nice kitchen art!

David


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

No one wants to spoil such nice looking pieces.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Supply and Demand*



DesertRatTom said:


> No one wants to spoil such nice looking pieces.


I make it a condition of giving one to a family member or close friend; 'Use it or lose it!'
Seriously. I give them ultimatums. I sweeten the pot a little by telling them if it gets _really_ worn I'll resand and refinish it.
I give one and one only at Christmas. >


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

I tell people to do all their cutting on one side. We have been doing that for 38 years on the same board. 
Dan a 16” planner isn’t big enough go for a 20” or 24” I wish I would have.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

My complements on a beautiful cutting board! Your choice of woods make it a work of art.
Edit- What finish did you use?
I told my wife many times not to put wood cutting boards in the dishwasher. They came apart and now make nice maple pen blanks.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

DaninVan said:


> The only downside I can see to the snipe preventer idea is that the finished width of the board is reduced (limited by the width capacity of the planer). Now see, right there is the perfect legitimate excuse to invest in a new 15" planer!
> _*makes note to self...*_


Makes total sense to me. How long before the wasted materiel exceeds the cost of a larger better planner. You might even consider a 20" just to be safe.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Excellent work and photo-shoot Randy. Assuming a correctly adjusted thickness/planer, hold up the wood as it enters and exits has always worked for my Delta 12.5" machine.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very nice, really like the wood combination


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

Labors of love are always the best! Nice work.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

harrysin said:


> Excellent work and photo-shoot Randy. Assuming a correctly adjusted thickness/planer, hold up the wood as it enters and exits has always worked for my Delta 12.5" machine.


Yup, me too. Same brand, and yes it _ almost_ always works...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Very well done. Cutting boards are fun to make and are top notch presents. As noted above though, some seldom get used except as a trivet or serving platter on occasion.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

We have three cutting boards, one bought and made from Bamboo, the other two were received from members in Greece and New Zealand. All are in regular use.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Good looking scraps. They always come in handy for something!!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

A bit of a warning:
If your cutting boards are dual sided, they probably have no 'feet'. If you leave the Mineral oil/beeswax treated boards on your tablecloth for very long, the oils can leach out a bit, staining the tablecloth. Should come out in the laundry, but just saying...
(You know how come I _know_ this...)


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

That is a really nice cutting board, Randy. Your wife is sure to like it.


----------

